

Ask HN: Recommendation for email provider? - scrrr

I’m getting tired with maintaining my own email server. Does anyone have a good recommendation for an email-provider? No Google pls. Basically, nothing based in the USA.<p>Must haves: IMAP, SSL&#x2F;TLS, can configure multiple email addresses for own domains<p>Nice to have: cheap, quick, can set my own email size quota
======
pwg
> I’m getting tired with maintaining my own email server.

What are you running that needs "maintenance" on such a regular basis that it
is tiring you out?

I ask because Postfix ([http://www.postfix.org/](http://www.postfix.org/))
once configured the way you want is as close to 100% maintenance free as
things can get.

~~~
scrrr
In principle you are right. But there's weird errors then and now, which I
don't want to investigate. There's annoyance with having self-signed
certificates. Adding new users. Not to mention spam and, so far not an issue,
getting blacklisted for some reason.

Basically, there's some things I want to do myself, other's I can outsource.

------
abhn
Fastmail. Just switched from gmail to them, could not be happier so far. Free
trial period too. They are Australian, with some servers in the US and
elsewhere. You might be hard pressed to find jurisdictions that don't
cooperate with the US without heading to the .ru side of things.

~~~
incidence
Fastmail is really good! I fell in love with it since reading
[https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-
bayne.github.com/wiki...](https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-
bayne.github.com/wiki/Expunging-Google)

